# Talbot Express turbo unit



## stendec (Jan 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where the turbo unit is on a Talbot Express 2.5 turbo diesel? (Autohomes Landliner 1992, J reg) So far I've figured out the power steering unit, the brake servo, the oil pump, all driven by belts but where is the turbo? The turbo warning light comes on though very dim, only noticed it in the dark. Perhaps a faulty switch but no idea where to look to check it.
Thanks for any information,
Stendec.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Just follow the exaust from the manifold down and you will find it

joe


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its down the back of the engine block. Follow the pipe from theb air cleaner till you get to a roundish casting about 4-5 inches dia.

On the early Tds the wastgate used to get stuck. thats what the warning light is. When you give the engine some welly the excess gases are dumped out of a waste gate. This is like a flap that opens with pressure from the turbo. It used to stick and so the light would come on. you used to be able to get a tool to get to the end of the waste gate spindle and free it by twisting it from side to side to free it up.

see pic for the general location. this isnt your engine but you get the point. the turbo is the silver thing on the rhs.

You may find that running the engine and giving it some good revs going up a hill will free the wastgate up.

Good bus them landliners.


----------



## stendec (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks JoeDenise and Drcotts. 
Now trying to find where the wire from the panel lamp goes in order to find if the switch has gone low resistance, causing the faint glow from the bulb. Does anyone know where the switch in located? Somewhere near or on the turbo I assume? Can't see any wires in that area.
Cheers, 
Stendec


----------

